# Looking for riding partner(s) for evening rides on Oakland, CA MTB trails



## gogirl (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm female, rather slow (now) on uphills but fast downhill! I ride Tues, Thurs and Sunday evenings on easy to intermediate trails for 1.5-2 hrs.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Try posting this in the NorCal forum. There are a lot of 50-ish members in the East Bay.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

or change your header so we know where you live


----------



## gogirl (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm fairly new to posting & will try Norcal section. However, as to the header- is my location not showing in the header as "..."Oakland, CA..."?


----------

